# How I'm feeling



## Linzi123 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi everyone
This is the first time I've ever written anything like this on the internet but I don't really have anyone else to talk to. We've been TTC for almost 2 years and were told finally that I'm not ovulating and OH has low sperm mobility. We're going to do a medicated IUI in September but I'm having mixed feelings about it. I know I should be happy we have treatment options but part of me really doesn't want to conceive a baby in a doctor's office, I know it sounds a bit pathetic. 
At the moment I'm alternating between feeling angry at the world and everyone who has children, and feeling depressed and embarrassed and like a complete failure. It's just not fair. Then I read stories of other people who have been trying for a lot longer than us and feel bad for feeling like this.
This probably didn't make much sense but I feel better after writing it down.
Thanks for listening


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome - everyone here will get how you're feeling. Infertility is utterly unfair and it really helps to talk to other people in the same sh*tty boat. You have nothing to feel bad about, it's HARD and it's ok to feel angry and unhappy about having to have treatment. I hope it goes really well for you and that you find Fertility Friends as much of a refuge as I have! x


----------



## Linzi123 (Jul 22, 2019)

thanks for replying, appreciate it


----------

